# Rail and Stile bit setup



## jsmjohn (Mar 12, 2009)

I am relatively new to woodworking and am progressing to more sophisticated work. I purchased a raised panel door bit set and am having a difficult time aligning the rail and style cuts. I have a router table and lift in my future plans but since I am working on a budget I currently use the router setup on my table saw using a Craftsman fixed base router. Any suggestions other than spending hundreds of dollars which I can't afford right now?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

Your router setup should work ..

R & P can be tricky,,  ,try this make your own setup blocks..

Pop in your bead bit,, find some extra stock that's the same as the stock you are going to use for the R & P parts. a 4" x 5" piece, run it by the bit and use it to set up the cope bit...push it into the cope bit so it fits just right..lock the router and make your rails.. then make a setup block with the same bit that's in place..(same size) that you can use to setup the bead bit ..this time and the next time you use them,, mark the setup blocks..

Then popin the bead bit and use the cope setup block to setup the bead bit..

Note the real key is the stock must be all the same size ( thickness ) if it's not your parts will be off 


=======




jsmjohn said:


> I am relatively new to woodworking and am progressing to more sophisticated work. I purchased a raised panel door bit set and am having a difficult time aligning the rail and style cuts. I have a router table and lift in my future plans but since I am working on a budget I currently use the router setup on my table saw using a Craftsman fixed base router. Any suggestions other than spending hundreds of dollars which I can't afford right now?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, John. Maybe this will help...
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM04-11railstile.pdf


----------



## Rob1 (Mar 6, 2009)

John,

IT IS NOT RECOMMENDED TO USE RAIL AND STYLE BITS OUTSIDE OF A TABLE.

Make a quick and dirty router table out of plywood.

mark the router base on the plywood with pencile, cut a hole larger than the largest diameter of the largest bit. Remove plastic base from router and mount base to plywood.

Turn over and clamp to a supporting surfice.

Now clamp a straight edge to the table to act as a fence.

BE SURE TO LOWER THE ROUTER SPEED TO 10,000 rpm FOR VERY LARGE BITS.

Search the MCLS web page for setup instructions, they have some PDF files you can read. Very helpful. Use test scrap wood for setup.

Rail and Style is advanced routing - not for beginners.

Be careful.

Bob


----------

